# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Hollyoaks Rumours

## moonstorm

Ok, rumours I got from DS but worth reading. I kinda thought that William was the father of some of the McQueens!


McQueen Action
- Carmel's new love interest some of the McQueen's FATHER!! But what does he want?
- Who will Rhys believe - his girlfriend or his best friend?
- Jacqui heads to the police station.
- Mercedes and Cheryl decide to take a trip to Belfast.
- Lynsey and Cheryl support Mercedes as she makes peace with Malachy in Ireland.
- Cheryl meets old friend Pete in Ireland - and is shocked to discover he's coming to Hollyoaks!
- Carmel decides to become a nun!
- The Mcqueens go into overdrive when Riley begins asking questions about Theresa. 
- Scared of Warren, Ethan lies to Riley about Theresa to get him off her back.
- The police arrive to arrest Gilly.
- Suzanne urges Rhys to choose between his sweetheart and his oldest friend following Jacqui and Gilly's night of passion.
- Mercedes goes to Tenerife.
- Jacqui tells Rhys their relationship is over.
- Jacqui challenges Carmel to a vow of silence, but it doesn't last long when William turns up.
- Members of the actual public will make Gilly's jury and make the actual verdict!!

Seth's steroids, Gaz + Heidi
- Jason and Seth have a joint 16th party. Bart gives Jason a present which makes him tell Bart how he really feels.
- Esther kisses Seth, but he's gutted when she later reveals it was a set up, and she's into girls, not geeks. She and Ruby have filmed the whole thing!
- Jason destroys the girls' tape of Seth.
- Gaz makes another move on Heidi.
- Gaz gives Seth steroids - but will he swallow them?
- Seth's strenuous workout regime takes its toll on his wellbeing.
- Seth goes into hospital after a collapse!
- Jason urges Gaz to come clean about the steroids, but he is worried about going back to prison.. 
- Gaz and Heidi are getting passionate while Seth is still in hospital, but Gaz has some explaining to do when some pills fall out of his back pocket...
- Meanwhile, Duncan spreads gossip about Gaz's romantic encounter with an older woman

Gilly + Lynsey
- Gilly struggles as news spreads he's a rapist.
- Tom moves in with Gilly, but is forced to move out when the rapist news emerges.
- Lynsey returns to give Gilly a second chance. She's stumped to find out about the rapist news - the question is who will she believe?

Brendan, Pete + Warren Stuff
- Brendan's past will be explored.
- New cast member Noah to be Ste's new love interest?
- Mitzeee's mum Trish is back again to meet her daughter's boyfriend.
- Brendan is jealous when he catches Noah in the hot tub with Ste.
- Ste is equally mad when Noah thinks Ste's gay.
- Noah flirts with Ste, but Ste rejects him.
- Brendan uses Doug to sell drugs but the bad boy ends up in more trouble and owing Brendan money.
- Noah tells Doug to get rid of the pills, but as Gaz overhears, he decides to get rid of them himself.
- After Gaz does a good job, Brendan hires him as his dealer.
- New character Pete, who is linked to Brendan, will be the new school head.
- Amy becomes Pete's teaching assistant, and takes a shine to him, but freaks out when she sees him with Brendan.
- A jealous Brendan gets Noah sacked from the spa. Ste find sout and gives Brendan an ultimatum.
- Brendan's had his last chance with Ste after he punches him again.
- Amy is seething when she finds out about Brendan's violence and Pete threatens Brendan to stay away from Ste.
- Pete takes Amy out for a drink but sparks fly when Amy asks about his history with Brendan.
- Warren discovers Brendan's awkwardness around Pete, and questions was it Brendan put him in a wheelchair. It's clear from Brendan's reaction he's hit a nerve, so Warren sets out to discover his dark secret. The net is closing in on Brendan.
- Pete vows to reveal the real Brendan to the village.
- Brendan is furious at becoming the subject of village gossip, and warns Ste to keep the women in his life from spreading further rumours, but Rae refuses to give in to the Irishman's threats and warns to go to Warren.
- Mitzeee is convinced Pete is gay, and tries to find out more, very indiscreetly.
- Brendan gets angry when Ste and Pete are messing around. He explodes and decides something needs to be done.
- Doug encourages Rae to help him shift some drugs. In need of the money, she accepts. But, the police come knocking - this has Brendan written all over it.
- Rae is released when the police discover she's holding icing sugar!
- It appears Warren got there first and switched the drugs, and Brendan is furious at being double-crossed. Rae is riled at Brendan's nastiness, and heads out to see Warren.

Other spoilers
- Lee and Leanne embark on a money-making scheme, but is Leanne's real plan to get back with Lee?
- Cheryl finds comfort in new neighbour Noah.
- Riley has 4 tickets to a VIP event, and Noah, Doug, Jamil and Ethan all compete to get one.
- When Diane is away, Sinead throws a house party in an attempt to bag a man.
- A fruit fight occurs!
- Unexpected romance for Nancy! Silas?
- Duncan auditions for the cheerleading team!
- Rape trial scene of victim Kelsey to appear in Hollyoaks.
- Noah offers Darren some business advice, as he plans to buy MOBs!
- Tony's happiness won't last for long when Cindy returns and buys his spa off him, and makes his life a misery!
- Riley has a storyline to do with Warren.
- Gaz gets involved with Brendan and Warren.
- Warren pays Ethan a visit.
- Tom's court day arrives and is terrfied as Esther takes to the stand.
- Nancy will have a massive storyline beginning in the Summer.
- Warren and Brendan to have continuing battles to be top dog in 2011, with both winning at separate occassions, but Warren finds out Brendan's gay and Brendan's fuming.
- Leanne continually does bad, but funny stuff to Amy during 2011.
- Mitzeee to have some scenes with Nancy.
- Sinead has some scenes with Bart + Ricky.
- Eva is NOT coming back!

Note : we edit this blog often instead of posting new blogs, so keep checking back as edits won't appear in your homepage/emails!
All spoilers are confirmed, unless followed by "?

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2011), tammyy2j (18-02-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

I did see somewhere that Nancy gets with Silas

----------


## alan45

Silas's dark storyline will come back to the forefront of the soap early next month as he sets his sights on another potential victim.

The drama begins when Jamil and Lee start their own radio show for students and recruit Lynsey to be their on-air agony aunt.

However, Lynsey's advice to sexually-charged young people doesn't go down well with Silas and it seems she could be painting a big target on her back.

Later, Silas grows more furious when Lynsey dresses up in a sexy nurse's outfit for the pair's webcam. In the aftermath of her radio antics, Lynsey is horrified as her flat plunges into darkness and Silas grabs her from behind. Is he about to strike again?

----------

